# Warum kein 5.1 Sound bei Spielen?



## life_is_pleach (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe leider das Problem das ich über den optischen Ausgang meines PC's keinen Dolby Digital 5.1 Sound bei Spielen bekomme. Wenn ich einen Film über iTunes oder den VLC schaue klappt es problemlos. Aber bei Spielen bekomme ich einfach keinen 5.1 Sound. Aber warum?
Verwende tue ich Win7 HP 64Bit und als Onboard Soundchip kommt der Realtek ALC887 zum Einsatz. Neueste Treiber sind natürlich installiert. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank im voraus und viele Grüße,

life_is_pleach


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juli 2011)

*seufz* die frage ist gefühlte hundert tausend mal gestellt worden, aber du bist neu hier also sei dir das mal verziehen  
Es liegt einfach dadran das kein 5.1 PCM über SPdif möglich ist, nur komprimiert mittels Dolby Digital oder DTS, da spiele aber immer PCM Format liefern hast du nur Stereo, die einzigste möglichkeit die es da gibt, eine Soundkarte welche Dolby Digital Live oder DTS-Connect beherscht, die komprimiert dann in echtzeit den 5.1 PCM Stream in eines der benannten formate damit man über Spdif 5.1 senden kann.


----------



## life_is_pleach (19. Juli 2011)

Gut das du mir noch mal verzeihen kannst.  Glück gehabt.
Aber vielen Dank für die schnelle Info. Also komme ich um eine neue Soundkarte wohl nicht herum.
Aber, sorry für die Unwissenheit, warum funktioniert es dann bei Filmen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Juli 2011)

Weil Filme schon in einem komprimierten Dolby Digital oder DTS-Stream vorliegen. Der kann über den SPDIF übertragen werden. Dolby Digital Live und DTS-Connect machen aus dem unkomprimierten PCM-Stream eines Spiels dann einen komprimierten Dolby Digital oder DTS-Stream. Das ganze ist einfach eine Sache der Bandbreite:

- PCM (unkomprimiert) Stereo passt
- PCM (unkomprimiert) 5.1 passt nicht
- Dolby Digital bzw. DTS passt

Also muss der unkomprimierte PCM 5.1 Stream komprimiert werden damit er passt, und das machen Dolby Digital Live oder DTS-Connect 
Ich hoffe, das war jetzt verständlich


----------



## life_is_pleach (19. Juli 2011)

Jap, das war auch für mich verständlich. Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

Das Problem ist auch nicht, dass es technisch so kompliziert ist, sondern dass die meisten Soundkartenhersteller / Boardhersteller die paar Euro, die die Lizenz für DDL/DTSC nämlich kostet, sparen wollen. Wenn im Laden zwei ansonsten identische Board zu haben sind und das eine nur deswegen 5€ mehr kostet, kaufen die meisten das billigere, auch weil viele Leute ohnehin nicht mal wissen, was DDL/DTSC ist, und auch die "Eingeweihten" brauchen es halt nicht immer. Die allermeisten PC-user haben sowieso kein 5.1, und diejenigen, die 5.1 haben UND auch noch gamen wollen, haben dann auch oft noch normale analoge Boxen und keine mit digitalem Anschluss oder sogar einer Verbindung digital zu nem Receiver. Daher ist das Feature grad bei onboarsound selten mit dabei.

Du solltest allerdings auf keinen Fall nur deswegen eine teure Karte kaufen, denn digital hast Du rein gar nichts von den qualitativen Vorteilen einer teuren karte. Kauf also die billigste Karte, die DDL oder DTSC hat, btz: hast Du denn ein Boxenset, das AUCH nen optischen Eingang hat, oder nutzt Du einen Receiver? Wenn Boxenset: eine gute Soundkarte und dann analog Verbinden wäre auch eine gute Wahl.


----------



## life_is_pleach (19. Juli 2011)

Ich nutze die Sony DS6500 Wireless Kopfhörer inklusive 5.1, 7.1 und DTS, über den optischen Aus bzw. Eingang, und habe mir die Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium PCI-E bestellt. Wollte erst die externe USB Variante der X-Fi bestellen, da günstiger, aber intern ist schon besser.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

Welche dieser Titaniums hast Du denn genau bestellt? Gibt es ja von 50 bis 130€.


----------



## life_is_pleach (19. Juli 2011)

Diese hier: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium PCI-Express: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juli 2011)

Alsooo, ich hoff du kannst noch stonieren  

Klar mit der karte wäre DDL oder DTS-C möglich, aber für den preis ... 

Theoretisch würde die karte hier schon reichen um über Spdif bei Games 5.1 zu haben
Club 3D Theatron DD 7.1: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Die X-FI wird ja bei dir eh nicht für den klang verantwortlich sein da du über den Digital ausgang gehst, da hast du mit der Theatron exakt den gleichen klang


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

Eben, das hatte ich ja zuvor schon geschrieben. Die billigste Karte, die DDL oder DTSC kann, reicht aus. Was anderes wäre es, wenn Du noch abwechselnd zu den Kopfhörern auch "gute" Boxen benutzt per normalem anlogen Anschluss. Dann kann eine gute Karte für die Boxen wiederum o.k sein. mit "gut" meine ich Stereo ab 60-70€ oder 5.1 ab 150€ aufwärts.


----------



## life_is_pleach (20. Juli 2011)

Ich nutze auch noch Boxen nebenbei, natürlich. Oder habt Ihr immer nur Kopfhörer auf?  5.1 wird nur zum spielen gebraucht und ab und zu mal nen Film. Musik z.B. aber wird bei mir grundsätzlich über Boxen gehört.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber hast Du "gute" boxen? Für 50€-Stereoboxen lohnt so eine Karte nicht, und für die digitale Verbindung zu Deinen Kopfhörern nutzt es nix, ob Du nun eine karte für 30, 50, 80 oder 200€ nimmst


----------



## life_is_pleach (20. Juli 2011)

Das sind schon bessere Boxen. Aber Danke für die Unterstützung.


----------



## HAWX (20. Juli 2011)

life_is_pleach schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind schon bessere Boxen. Aber Danke für die Unterstützung.



Welche denn?


----------



## life_is_pleach (20. Juli 2011)

Bose Computer MusicMonitor.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2011)

jetz bin ich sprachlos, 300€ für diese "dinger"


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2011)

bitte nicht wieder Boseflaming...  klar: bose ist völlig überteuert für die Leistung. Aber besser als ein 60€-Boxenset sind die besagten Boxen mit Sicherheit trotzdem


----------



## life_is_pleach (20. Juli 2011)

Da hat halt jeder so seine Vorstellungen. Ich finde den Bose Klang halt sehr genial. Andere kaufen sich überteuerte Rechner oder Notebooks. (Ups, hatte ich erwähnt das ich ein MacBook Air mein eigen nenne.  )


----------



## Bier (20. Juli 2011)

Vergleich die mal mit 300€ Nahfeldmonitoren
Dann wird dir der Boseklang wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr soo gefallen (ich sprech aus Erfahrung).
Aber nicht dass das hier noch ganz OT geht

*Edit: *Wenn ich dieses Zitat von einer Amazonbewertung noch mal anhängen darf: 





> Tip: Ich verwende ein NORDOST - HEIMDALL iKable (2x Chinch auf jack 3.5mm)
> 
> Testmusik: Mastodon "Mother Puncher (live) *youtube*"[...]


Kabelklang und Youtube als Testmusik


----------



## life_is_pleach (20. Juli 2011)




----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juli 2011)

> Tip: Ich verwende ein NORDOST - HEIMDALL iKable (2x Chinch auf jack 3.5mm)
> 
> Testmusik: Mastodon "Mother Puncher (live) *youtube*"[...]


 
Sowas schreiben Leute doch nicht ernsthaft in eine Bewertung...


----------



## Vollhorst (28. Juli 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Vergleich die mal mit 300€ Nahfeldmonitoren
> Dann wird dir der Boseklang wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr soo gefallen (ich sprech aus Erfahrung).
> Aber nicht dass das hier noch ganz OT geht



Dem muss ich zustimmen,
Nachdem ich die Adam A5X gehört hatte, war sogar mir klar, dass es *keine *Alternative gibt. Schon garnicht aus USAchina...
Also wer mal die Gelegenheit beim Musikstudio um die Ecke hat, anhören!!


----------



## Schwarzviolett (20. August 2011)

Hallo, 

wenn ich Euch richtig verstanden habe, kann ich mittels eines optischen Kabels, einer 5.1 Dolby-Digital-Anlage und einer "gewöhnlichen" Soundkarte Spiele _trotzdem _nicht in Dolby-Digital spielen, richtig? 
Ich frage, weil bei den meisten spielen, die ich hier habe ("Mass Effect", "The Witcher 2", "Fable 3") überhaupt kein Dolby-Digital-Logo in der Anleitung oder auf der Packung zu finden ist - nur bei "Mass Effect 2" kann ich es finden. Ohne Logo doch eigentlich keine Unterstützung, oder? 

Derzeit verwende ich folgende Konstellation: Logitech Z906, LogiLink 7.1 und ein optisches Kabel. Bei Filmen leuchtet "Decode". Bei spielen kann ich zwischen 3D, 4.1 und 2.1 wählen - "Decode" leuchtet jedoch nicht. 

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Schwarzviolett (21. August 2011)

Ergänzung: 

Bei der hier vorgeschlagenen Soundkarte steht: _The Dolby® Digital Live (AC3) real-time interactive content encoder makes it possible
to enjoy all your games, movies and music in Dolby® Digital 5.1.
_Bisher ging ich davon aus, dass Musik "nur" in Stereo vorliegt und da man diese tunlichst nicht über 6 Boxen ausgeben sollte. Nun ist es plötzlich ein Feature? Und kann ich das bei der Club-3D-Karte irgendwie abstellen? 

Club-3D Theatron DD Soundkarte 7.1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Gast12348 (22. August 2011)

Korrekt für 5.1 über nen Digital ausgang brauchst du Dolby Digital Live, da die bandbreite nur beschränkt ist und nur für 2 Kanäle im PCM format reicht. Ob die Games nun ein Dolby Logo haben oder nicht, ist egal denn die Soundkarte kodiert ja alles im dolby format und nicht die Games. Warum die Logos vorhanden sind, lässt sich wohl darauf zurückführen das es Crossover Titel sind die auch auf Konsolen erschienen sind, und dort haben sie Dolby Digital. 
Ja Musik liegt auch nur in Stereo vor, bis auf div seltene Ausnahmen wie Dolby Prologic 2 ( z.b bei The Prodigy ) bsp The World is On Fire DVD dort liegt die Musik tatsächlich in 5.1 vor. In der regel ist Musik aber auf Stereo abgemischt, oder doppel Mono ( wie bei div Beatles aufnahmen ) 

Und ja man kann Dolby Digital Live an und ausschalten.


----------



## Schwarzviolett (22. August 2011)

Ist dieses (hochgerechnete?) Dolby Digital Live bei Spielen denn sehr viel besser, als der "3D Sound", den meine Anlage erzeugen kann?


----------



## OctoCore (22. August 2011)

Wenn dein Spiel auf 5.1 eingestellt werden kann (und ist), dann wird der Sound nicht hochgerechnet, sondern bleibt, wie er ist. Mal abgesehen davon, das er auf DD5.1 umkodiert wird. Es ist also keine Emulation, wie sie die meisten AVR erzeugen können, sondern echter Mehrkanalklang.
Bei Spielen, die wirklich nur Stereo anbieten, kann eine Surroundemulation die akustische Ortung von Gegnern etc. erheblich beeinträchtigen - vorausgesetzt, es ist ein Spiel, bei dem sowas Sinn macht. Z.B. ältere Shooter oder RPGs, die noch aus XP-Zeiten stammen und ihre eventuellen alten Surroundfähigkeiten durch den Umzug auf Vista/Se7en verloren haben.


----------



## qbert (30. August 2011)

Ich habe ein frage dazu, ich habe eine Xfi Xtreme GAmer und unter Windows Vista und 7 keinen 5.1 Sound.
Also es werden im Windows Sound Test der Center und der Sub nicht angesprochen.
Nun bin ich wieder auf Windows XP 32 zurück und es funktioniert wieder.
Kann es sein das Windows XP 32 eine DDL oder DTS-C codec Lizenz enthält?
Also ich brauche nicht noch zusätzlich eine DDL oder DTS-C Lizenz um in Spielen den Sound richtig zu dekodieren oder doch?


----------



## OctoCore (1. September 2011)

Also WinXP selbst enthält sowas nicht. Wenn überhaupt, dann die Treiber deiner Soundkarte.
Aber wenn du über deinen Digitalausgang 5.1 in Spielen hören möchtest, dann braucht du für die DDL oder DTS-Kodierung natürlich eine Lizenz. Die gibt es eigentlich schon seit langem bei den X-Fi-Karten dazu. Muss man nur online freischalten. Wenn deine Karte so alt ist, das der sowas noch nicht beilag, kann man es bei Creative ordern. Ich weiß den Preis nicht mehr genau - irgendwas um 4$ herum. Also durchaus erschwinglich.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. September 2011)

7 dollar bei den kleinen X-FI karten, allerdings nur per Kreditkarte erwerbbar.


----------



## OctoCore (3. September 2011)

Ups... dann ist es echt teurer geworden, sorry.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. September 2011)

Ne hat schon immer 7$ gekostet, zu anfangszeiten sogar 7.99$ wollts mir mal holen für meine X-FI aber es hat nie geklappt irgendwie. Naja Creative halt


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. September 2011)

Also ich hab auch eine Gamer und 5.1 Sound in Spielen komisch und ich musste nix extra bezahlen. 

Ich würde eher einen Treiberwechsel vorschlagen von Original-Creative auf PAX, denn mit dem O-Treiber hab ich z.B. auch auf meinen Rearboxen und dem Center keinen Sound.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. September 2011)

Extra zahlen must du nur wenn du übern Digital ausgang 5.1 haben willst, aber auch nur bei den kleinen X-FI karten, bei den größeren ist das kostenlos mit dabei.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. September 2011)

Ja digital ... woher wisst ihr wie qbert seine Signale überträgt? Das hat er ja nicht dazu geschrieben.


----------



## OctoCore (3. September 2011)

vielleicht wars für die Audigy billiger... Denn damals hatte ich da nachgesehen...
... und jetzt habe ich nochmal nachgesehen: für Audigy und X-Fi >hier< zu haben - keine 7,99€.


----------

